# Office visit diagnosis code total knee year out no problems



## bahaoc7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what ICD 9 diagnosis code to use when patient comes in for 1 year office follow up status post total knee replacement and has no complaints or issues with the knee nor does the patient have any other complaints or issues at the time of the office visit.  The ins co has denied the V43.65 diagnosis code as it should never be listed as the primary diagnosis.  Thanks so much.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2013)

if they don't like the V code, just use the code you used for surgery such as 715.16, that should not be an issue.


----------



## bahaoc7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you, that does make sense obviously now that you mention it.  Thanks again!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 7, 2013)

You cannot use a condition that no longer exisits the 715.16 does not exist in that knee and cannot be coded.the V43.65 is a secondary only allowed code, you need to code the followup (V67.-) code first listed.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 8, 2013)

bahaoc7 said:


> Does anyone know what ICD 9 diagnosis code to use when patient comes in for 1 year office follow up status post total knee replacement and has no complaints or issues with the knee nor does the patient have any other complaints or issues at the time of the office visit.  The ins co has denied the V43.65 diagnosis code as it should never be listed as the primary diagnosis.  Thanks so much.



we use V54.81 + V43.6x for our annuals.


----------



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Aug 8, 2013)

I always use V54.81  aftercare following joint replacement plus the V43.65  Never had a problem with a denial yet.


----------



## blazeunreal (Sep 12, 2013)

I use V54.81 while still in a Global period and when they are out of the global period I use V67.09 as the primary and the V43.65 is always secondary.


----------



## valdez540 (Dec 2, 2014)

*V43.65 Not Billable SNF/LTC*

We are a LTC/SNF provider and are not able to bill V43.65 as a primary DX code. Does anyone know an alternate code to use?


----------

